# Finding Employment in China Overseas



## Sen Zhao (Oct 24, 2016)

Hello gents and ladies alike. I am trying to find a job in china and have been lookig for the past month without luck, i managed to land one skype interview and after been told how great and positive of an impression i made on my potential employers i was rejected a week later due to my lack of teaching experience.

I have applied for nearly 100 jobs on sites like esl cafe, echinacities, xpatjobs but just not getting anywhere, most circumstances i don't even get a reply after i email them. I somewhat understand why, i don't have a degree but i am chinese and speak fluent english, i have lived in the uk for over 10years (still do) and have plenty of work experience, i applied for sales job, teaching jobs marketing admin etc... but i am stuck as to why this is so difficult, i am really passionate about working in china.

Which led me to think ... would job seeking be easier for me if was actually in china?

Any advice or even just unrelated comment would be very mich appreciated 

SEN


----------



## Eric in china (Jul 8, 2014)

Sen Zhao said:


> Hello gents and ladies alike. I am trying to find a job in china and have been lookig for the past month without luck, i managed to land one skype interview and after been told how great and positive of an impression i made on my potential employers i was rejected a week later due to my lack of teaching experience.
> 
> I have applied for nearly 100 jobs on sites like esl cafe, echinacities, xpatjobs but just not getting anywhere, most circumstances i don't even get a reply after i email them. I somewhat understand why, i don't have a degree but i am chinese and speak fluent english, i have lived in the uk for over 10years (still do) and have plenty of work experience, i applied for sales job, teaching jobs marketing admin etc... but i am stuck as to why this is so difficult, i am really passionate about working in china.
> 
> ...


What work have you done, what is your skill, simply being Chinese and speaking English is not enough.


----------



## Sen Zhao (Oct 24, 2016)

I currently work in recruitment and before i worked as an apprentice in system administration. I worked as a waiter during my teens for about 2 years, and my parents opened a shop here in bristol so i help out here n there.


----------



## Eric in china (Jul 8, 2014)

Sorry for asking more questions, but how old are you and were you born in UK or China, and if you were born in China then where exactly? Now as to work what type of work are you looking for, I note you have very little experience in any type of trade. And also if you are happy in UK why do you want to come back to China, more of your thoughts on this would help.


----------



## Sen Zhao (Oct 24, 2016)

No problems at all, happy to answer any questions.

Im 20 years old, born in china Shandong province. I do believe what you're saying is true i have no well honed trade, from all my past jobs and experiences the biggest aspect i enjoyed was dealing with customers and colleagues.

While it's true by my standards i do live a comfortable life in the UK, it's never hit a cord with me, there was a lack of comfort and adjustment. Earlier this year i had to go back to china for a brief visit (4weeks) to renew my passport and i instantly fell in love i don't if it's the young adolescent in me but damn china is great, my western influence allowed to strike up conversations with just about anybody and it fell more at home then rainy england did.


----------



## Sen Zhao (Oct 24, 2016)

Just to clarify i didn't experience the holiday mindset as my trip was purely for business, i travelled between cities on crowded coaches for many hours, stayed with relatives. The only pleasure trip i did make was to the super market to get some gifts and presents to take back with me to the UK.

Also Eric - i noticed i didn't answer this in my last post but if the job in china i mostly wanted to to teach english followed by office work or internship in the marketing scene, although i've applied for these types of jobs im not gettig anywhere, right now im pretty open minded as my preferences are looking slimer and slimer


----------



## Eric in china (Jul 8, 2014)

Sen Zhao said:


> Just to clarify i didn't experience the holiday mindset as my trip was purely for business, i travelled between cities on crowded coaches for many hours, stayed with relatives. The only pleasure trip i did make was to the super market to get some gifts and presents to take back with me to the UK.
> 
> Also Eric - i noticed i didn't answer this in my last post but if the job in china i mostly wanted to to teach english followed by office work or internship in the marketing scene, although i've applied for these types of jobs im not gettig anywhere, right now im pretty open minded as my preferences are looking slimer and slimer


I would say teaching profession is out as it now requires a degree and experience but lots of expats teach private, the government are not regulating this side of teaching as of yet.

Teaching children English on a private basis also helps you to connect with their parents, who in most cases are professionals and business people. Thus this can lead you into possible work in a new environment.

But you need to be based in China to even start on this path.


----------



## Sen Zhao (Oct 24, 2016)

Thank you for the helpful advice eric, is there a website for this that advertise these kind of positions? I mean i highly doubt chinese parents would let lone assume i can speak english then bother to approach me, although again different for people who look foreign as i've heard from bloggers and pod casters parents just approaching you left n right.

I know im competing with thousands of graduate students desperately looking for jobs and are willing to work for extremely low wages, i have looked into being an chinese assitant and internships is that a good idea?

Also to note, i do have some savings to last me a few months in china but it's just i don't want to risk 2 months down the line and im still unemployed


----------



## Eric in china (Jul 8, 2014)

Sen Zhao said:


> Thank you for the helpful advice eric, is there a website for this that advertise these kind of positions? I mean i highly doubt chinese parents would let lone assume i can speak english then bother to approach me, although again different for people who look foreign as i've heard from bloggers and pod casters parents just approaching you left n right.
> 
> I know im competing with thousands of graduate students desperately looking for jobs and are willing to work for extremely low wages, i have looked into being an chinese assitant and internships is that a good idea?
> 
> Also to note, i do have some savings to last me a few months in china but it's just i don't want to risk 2 months down the line and im still unemployed


China for you is a big risk, but hey I came here 22 years ago on a much bigger risk and won, take lives risks and see for yourself.


----------



## aya6483 (Dec 2, 2016)

I recommend you to be a salesman, such as foreign trade salesman in manufactory. Because you have good ability to deal with foreign customers.
In addition, you’d better to get some professional qualification certificate in spare time.


----------

